# Building a daily t-shirt website like shirtpunch or teefury



## My Main Man Pat (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey guys

This is my first official post so I look forward to hearing your feedback.

I'm trying to build a website similar to shirtpunch or teefury, where new designs are uploaded daily and only available for 24 hours (although I think I will focus on a week long timeline at first). I took a crack at doing it myself in wordpress, but gave up quickly as I have minimal coding knowledge. I've talked to numerous designers and here are my current options as I see them.

1. Pay a local web-designer for a custom build - The quotes I've gotten have been in the 10-15k range, which is well out of my budget.

2. Use elancer or odesk to hire a developer from overseas - Similar posts on those sites have come back with an average bid of around $800, but obviously quality is a huge concern and I will need ongoing support.

3. Use a site like 3dcart or bigcommerce to design and host the site in exchange for a pretty high monthly fee - This would be my favorite option, but most companies like this I've spoken to have said they are not able to provide all of the functions of shirtpunch. I don't neccessarily need all of the functionality, but the limited timeline I can't live without and seems to be a stumbling block.

Can anyone provide some advice on how I can tackle this problem? Are there any additional options I'm missing?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## cryptkeeper (Apr 26, 2010)

I was thinking of doing the same thing. All my friends thought I was nuts. I would build it myself in magento using the specials feature.


----------



## My Main Man Pat (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks for the tip crypt....hadn't considered magento but am looking in to them. How hard are they to put up for the lehman? Also, out of curiosity, why did your friends think you were crazy and why didn't you pursue it?


----------



## decotools (Sep 14, 2012)

You might also have a look at WooCommerce: An open-source eCommerce plugin for WordPress. I would think you could pull that together fairly easily with some custom fields in Wordpress.


----------



## My Main Man Pat (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks Nate, I actually have installed a woocommerce theme and have taken a crack at inputting some of the pages etc. However, my lack of coding skills were quickly made evident and I didn't pursue it. I'm going to revisit it with the help of some Lynda classes, but would love a solution that is a little more user friendly. Really appreciate the tip though!


----------



## cryptkeeper (Apr 26, 2010)

My Main Man Pat said:


> Thanks for the tip crypt....hadn't considered magento but am looking in to them. How hard are they to put up for the lehman? Also, out of curiosity, why did your friends think you were crazy and why didn't you pursue it?


Because of "lost sales" ie:" why the hell would you print up a days worth of sales then never sell that shirt again?!?"


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

Your wasting money, deal with them in a proper manner, I think you should have to try Freelancer.com because that is cheap as well professionals are there.


----------



## My Main Man Pat (Nov 6, 2012)

cryptkeeper said:


> Because of "lost sales" ie:" why the hell would you print up a days worth of sales then never sell that shirt again?!?"[/QUOTE
> 
> You have a point, but I actually like the model for a bunch of reasons. Anyway, I checked out Magenta it looks pretty legit and also has the extensions I need. It does look like I'll have to do a fair bit of coding on my own though which worries me. Do you have much experience using them? On a scale of 1-10 how would you rate it's ease of use?
> 
> Again, appreciate the help


----------



## bigtshirts (Feb 28, 2010)

cryptkeeper said:


> Because of "lost sales" ie:" why the hell would you print up a days worth of sales then never sell that shirt again?!?"


easy solution: first get orders and then you print ...

in addition, please believe me, don't build it yourself, i build websites ( i know how to).
you'll waste millions of hours trying to figure how it's done.

get a freelancer to build you the site, it shouldn't be so expensive, when basically it's a store with one product ...

yes i know, archives, comments, yes i know, and still it's a store with one product (that you change daily).

get a freelancer and it will work flawlessly.
frorget woocommerce, magento and the like, unless you have really a lot of free time and infinite patience.

that being said, you have another option as well. Since, as I said, after all it's a store with one product (and couple of variations like size and color), consider using services that offer readymade shops like volusion.com or shopify.com. there you get a ready to sell shop.​ Just please don’t try to build it yourself with magento or wordpress or the like.​ Thanks​ lenny
​


----------



## cryptkeeper (Apr 26, 2010)

My Main Man Pat said:


> cryptkeeper said:
> 
> 
> > Because of "lost sales" ie:" why the hell would you print up a days worth of sales then never sell that shirt again?!?"[/QUOTE
> ...


----------

